# Larry Cohen's SA support group in Washington, DC



## Ledd Bullet (Feb 26, 2006)

Have any of you been to Larry Cohen's SA support group in DC? If so, how was it?


----------



## loner1 (Mar 17, 2006)

I live in Northern Virginia, near DC, I've seen Larry Cohen as a therapist only once. He holds the meetings in his home, which he's turned part of into an office.

He doesn't take insurance, you have pay in cash and submit the rest yourself to your insurance.

I don't know how he is in group, but as a therapist, he is pretty stiff, doesn't relate very well, but as I said, I only saw him once.

Anyway, are you thinking of going to the support group? I want to go early next year, I've been too busy with school to do anything.


----------



## Ledd Bullet (Feb 26, 2006)

I've only seen him individually once, but I liked him pretty well. 

Yeah, I'm thinking about going to his support group sometime.


----------



## Ahmabu (5 mo ago)

Bumping this thread.

Considering either Larry Cohen (D.C) or Dr. Richard Thomas ( (phoenix, AZ) SAD, 
CBT support groups. 

I’m not local to either groups so hoping to research first as I’ll have to rent a place there. Any reviews? 

1/Dr. Cohen seems great and affordable but DC is expensive. Having lived there before myself, being familiar with metro/ seems doable (though high rent). 

2/
Dr. Thomas also seems v.genuine as I listened to his audio tapes. Here:- Dr. Thomas A. Richards , Overcoming Social Anxiety Step By Step , مجلة الابتسامة : www.ibtesamah.com : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

But Phoenix would have the additional cost of car rental( in addition to apartment). Don’t know the overall cost of therapy and rent. Anyone? 

I’ve emailed them but hope to find some response here. 

Hope those who have recovered already come back to help us out and post some feedback !!🤞🙏


----------

